# R.I.P. Gracie 8/20/2007



## mskoala2 (Aug 21, 2007)

As you know, we moved Grace outside last year. She was doing well and happy. A couple weeks ago we started noticing her not eating as much. But we honestly thought it was because of the heat. She had plenty of shade and water and food. So, we weren't terribly worried. I went out of town on Thursday and when I came home sunday, tim had Grace in the kitchen. She had lost a ton of weight, she was breathing horribly (slurping almost) and Tim said he'd felt a mass on her side. We decided teh best thing we could probably do would be to put her down b/c she was so uncomfortable and not moving much. So, Monday (yesterday) I took her to a vet and they did it for me. I couldn't even stay for it, I was just too upset. 

So, here's to Gracie. I hope she's happy and healthy and hopping wherever she is.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your Grace.

Binky Free Little One

Susan:bunnyangel:


----------



## Greta (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Binkie free, little Grace. :rainbow: urplepansy:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 21, 2007)

I am so sorry Mskoala. :hug:

I am sorry you had to make a very tough decision to let Grace go.
The right thing is she has no more pain.

Binkie free Gracie.

Rainbows ink iris:


----------



## Michaela (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh no...I am so sorry to hear this. :cry2

Binky free little Gracie...:rainbow:

Be strong Mskoala. :hug:

~~~~~~
_~Michaela, Ebony, Pebble, Madison & Angel Bunny Berri~_


----------



## polly (Aug 21, 2007)

Binky free Gracie :rainbow:


----------



## ellissian (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh Im so sorry. 

Binky free Gracie :rainbow:


----------



## naturestee (Aug 21, 2007)

Not Gracie! I'm so sorry, she always sounded like such a character.

Binky free, Gracie. :rainbow:


----------



## ~Bracon~ (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm really sorry.

Binky free LittleGrace.:rainbow:



:angelandbunny:


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Aug 24, 2007)

[align=center]









[/align]


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Aug 24, 2007)

[align=center]


Glitter Graphics[/align]


----------



## Lissa (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Gracie. I had no idea.


----------



## Mikoli (Oct 4, 2007)

[align=center]




http://i24.photobucket.com/albums/c41/mikoli1201/gracie.jpg

R.I.P Gracie.
[/align]


----------



## Gumbo1993 (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry. i dont know what i will do if one of my bunnies had to be put down!

i am also sorry for ritting so late. (better late than never):cry1:


----------

